
Show HN: I doodle a lot in meetings so much that here is the web comic - madchops1
https://robotandpuppy.com
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
This is inspiring. I'm also a compulsive doodler during meetings(it actually
helps me concentrate on what's being said).

~~~
natecavanaugh
I also draw a lot in meetings, and I too find it helps me concentrate (been
doing it my whole life in church, school, watching tv, etc). However it also
looks incredibly rude and zoned out, but if I'm not doing it, I'll probably
focus on the visual details of the person talking and my mind will wander to
some random topic that comes to mind. Anyone have any tricks to help them
either not look rude, or to concentrate on some audio without wandering off
during some topic? Right now I'm at the point that I'd rather really pay
attention than to look interested and have them repeat themselves. But of
course that only goes so far in business :P

~~~
jasonpeacock
Call it "visual notetaking" and keep doing it :)

[http://sunnibrown.com/doodlerevolution/](http://sunnibrown.com/doodlerevolution/)

------
aashishkoirala
Is that a truck hurling through the highway with loose crates with puppies in
them? That is terrifying!

~~~
madchops1
Ya.... I wonder where the rest of them ended up.

------
billconan
good work!

~~~
madchops1
Thanks!

